# Community > Questions, Comments, Suggestions, Testing. >  The State of the Forum

## Gibo

This is simply my observation of late, and I cant pretend to understand how those so far affected by the new laws are feeling, as I am not yet impacted financially. 

It seems to me that the majority of new threads in this place are expressions of anger, distaste, angst, frustration, hate (the list goes on) towards the government, the PM, most if not all MPs, police, the public and pretty much everyone to be fair. 

The bulk of them are a copy and paste of links to questionable media outfits reporting on questionable stories that spark some excessive comments (mine included), and some outright disgusting comments that I doubt would be said in person. 

While at a time like this politics of some form needs to be put on the table, my personal view is this place is getting very toxic and I wonder if it is due to the amount of politics (some very extreme views on display) some are ranting on about, half the time not related to the firearm law changes at all. 

Is there a way to get back on track or is this place doomed to become a political dumping ground?

----------


## northdude

its john keys fault  :Thumbsup:  i know what your talking about its becoming a bit repetitive

----------


## ebf

Agreed, it seems to be a small number of mostly newer members who are constantly posting this type of stuff.

They don't seem to be involved in any of the usual banter, firearms or hunting related discussion, but stick pretty much to law changes and venting at the government,

----------


## Max Headroom

I imagine if this forum had been in existence after aramoana and the changes that occurred then, the comments would've been much the same.

Like it or not, Brenton Tarrant struck NZ society a severe blow. We as Firearms owners have been tarred with the same brush.

It will take time and effort to get past the consequences of what has happened. That is reflected in the feeling on the forum.

----------


## Bol Tackshin

Politics.  

Poly - Greek root word for many,  multiple.
Tics - from plural of tick.  Bloodsucking, economically onerous, disease carrying arachnids belonging to the order Parasitiformes.

This can't be a coincidence...

----------


## Cordite

As you say, you are not affected, yet.

I am not affected either, yet.

The politicians acted as a herd and count on resentment to burn out sufficiently by election time to let them get away with it.

Us feeling uncomfortable whingeing about nastiness, the nice forum being spoiled etc etc is part of that prediction.  But that said, it is wise to realise it's unhealthy to let your anger burn on full for too long.  Stomach ulcers, arguments, depression, etc.

The answer is not to exclude politics but to be constructive in our discussion of politics.  It is VITAL that we keep the debate / issue going however, or we will not see results come election.  We will certainly not have mainstream media blowing into our sails.

As for nasty comments, when we see them we should just post a reply that we disagree with them and why -- and not be babies and call the moderators to our corner of the sand box.  We can all moderate and help each other.

----------


## Woody

Amongst all the posts there is some very good insights and information. Pity there are outbursts of garbage strewn about but I think that is "life". At the end of the day genuine hunters snd shooters in NZ are using their forum to express their concerns and feelings. This is legitimate. Pity about the trolls, spooks, monitors, shit stirrers and phishers but they sre also a fact of life today, unfortunately. Overall @Gibo, I think this forum still provides us a good service.

----------


## erniec

For the rest of us I reckon carry on posting and commenting on rifles, tents, sleeping bags,hunt reports etc.(all the good stuff)
Keep liking them as that encourages the original poster.
The political,gun law ones will abate when the dust settles.

----------


## Bol Tackshin

And yes,  I agree wholeheartedly that this forum was once a great place to relax,  read hunting tales and get great advice.  It still is,  although there is a cloud,  that I am guilty of feeding to some extent.  

The events in Christchurch were traumatic,  but the backlash by our elected leaders against us as law abiding,  best practice firearms owners and enthusiasts has been a tremendous blow. It feels, and indeed is,  unwarranted.  Like someone that has been accused,  found guilty and punished wrongly,  we are indignant. This is compounded by the feeling of helplessness,  because we have no recourse to appeal against this blatantly unfair treatment that has been meted out against us. Those tasked with representing us are,  indeed,  the one's that have wronged us.  

We have only got one another to turn to, and to let out our feelings - to vent.  In isolation,  suffering is multiplied.  In unity (or at least in community) we have strength.  

Our task is now to build,  rather than to fester and sulk. Positive outcomes are needed, but in uncertain times,  this can be difficult to achieve.  Still,  as a community it may be time to start focusing on the good out there,  and solutions to the challenges we are facing.  The best way to do this is get out there and enjoy the incredible country we live in.

----------


## Tahr

@Gibo Exactly

I suggest that if people want to talk nasty personalised politics they find somewhere else to do it.
The hallmark of this forum has been no politics, and now its reading like the NRA for dummies. 

There are members now who only ever talk political bullshit - never about hunting or shooting. Its ruining the place for me.

 Ive had a guts full of it.

----------


## keneff

I originally joined this space because I love the bush and love to be out in it and hear about others' experiences in it. I am an old man now and have seen many changes in our little but amazing country. For the first time in my life I am scared by what is happening here. I grew up in a family of communists and trade unionists and recall sitting on the dinner table while my communist grandfather expounded Marxism with his cronies. I was born in the "Freemans Bay" and remember it being torn apart and our families being moved into "Transit Camps" to break down the working class resistance to Government dominance. This country has always been a socialist experiment, and that continues today. If you cunts want to be rats in a maze - go for it. I'm gonna head for the bush and live or die how I want. I don't even expect to live a lot longer, but it will not be how Saint Jacinda wants, or how Cahill wants, or how the ferkn Islamists want or how Tarrant wants - it will be how I fukn want. So you can bend over and get fukt by all of the above - that's your choice. Fukya. seeya.

----------


## Dorkus

Perhaps we could create a section where everyone who wants to rant, vent, piss, whinge or feed the trolls can post their crap?

I've really enjoyed being part of this community over the last few years, met some good buggers, received more than my fair share of advice and help (and even given some where I can) but tbh I'm very close to over it with the current state of things. My involvement is going to whither out to only the buy/sell section if the current downward spiral continues.

----------


## Mathias

> Perhaps we could create a section where everyone who wants to rant, vent, piss, whinge or feed the trolls can post their crap?


Mate...this section would have to *not* appear in the "whats new" or else it will be no different to the shit we see now. 

I agree with @Gibo and @Tahr this negativity has really pulled the forum down to low levels. I don't even read half the shit that's posted on here anymore, esp a link to Stuff and MSN shit. If you really want to read this crap, just go to their website and read it, don't drag it to our forum as a link ffs. Bugger your politics too, it's 24/7 everywhere.

Lets have more positive shit, like good hunting stuff, pix of guns, dogs, dead animals and the likes  :Have A Nice Day:   Woohoo, I'm finally going for a hunt on Friday for 3 days, long time between drinks  :Wink:

----------


## Tahr

> Perhaps we could create a section where everyone who wants to rant, vent, piss, whinge or feed the trolls can post their crap?
> 
> I've really enjoyed being part of this community over the last few years, met some good buggers, received more than my fair share of advice and help (and even given some where I can) but tbh I'm very close to over it with the current state of things. My involvement is going to whither out to only the buy/sell section if the current downward spiral continues.


I expect more the "buy" than the "sell".  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Tahr

> I originally joined this space because I love the bush and love to be out in it and hear about others' experiences in it. I am an old man now and have seen many changes in our little but amazing country. For the first time in my life I am scared by what is happening here. I grew up in a family of communists and trade unionists and recall sitting on the dinner table while my communist grandfather expounded Marxism with his cronies. I was born in the "Freemans Bay" and remember it being torn apart and our families being moved into "Transit Camps" to break down the working class resistance to Government dominance. This country has always been a socialist experiment, and that continues today. If you cunts want to be rats in a maze - go for it. I'm gonna head for the bush and live or die how I want. I don't even expect to live a lot longer, but it will not be how Saint Jacinda wants, or how Cahill wants, or how the ferkn Islamists want or how Tarrant wants - it will be how I fukn want. So you can bend over and get fukt by all of the above - that's your choice. Fukya. seeya.


There are plenty of other platforms for negative politics, nastiness and behaving like a victim. On and off the internet. But please, not here where people come to share a passion, not negativity.

----------


## Woody

> Yes the Politics and the constant dribble that goes with it has infected this place since that day.
> We had to create a new section to try and contain it to one place as it is/was a constant job removing it.
> There really isnt another option viable at this time.
> 
> If you have any ideas or solutions, then please present them
> 
> *In regards to those that are being toxic, report it... if others have done the same, then they get a holiday for a few days*
> 
> _If you dont want to be here, then simply dont come back_


Understand your concerns. It is a Catch 22 situation. While some of the modes of expression about politics and related subjects and people are quite "hard", it is also fair to say the actual and potential effects of politics and extreme green and anti firearms persons are understandably "toxic" to most legitimate hunters and shooters, especially in the way of sudden criminalisation and govt stimulated media besmirching of our community. 
I believe our members comments should remain open to public and politicians consciencenesses.   @Spanners , your remark alluding to self policing from within forum members (of outrageously bad language posts) is reasonable and sensible. Hopefully members will take that to heart.
Adern, Clark and now UN Ambassador are all talking suppression of what "they" may consider "extremist" views. This trend makes freedom of expression critically important to be maintained on this forum on matters affecting hunting and shooting.
Current political trends in NZ are extremely unsettling to many associated with us and this forum is IMHO an important support vehicle and potential healing brother / sisterhood for all of us as negatively impacted persons.

----------


## outlander

> Attachment 111243
> 
> They werent interested in it


There's always just that ONE.

----------


## DemocKot

> Yes the Politics and the constant dribble that goes with it has infected this place since that day.
> We had to create a new section to try and contain it to one place as it is/was a constant job removing it.
> There really isnt another option viable at this time.
> 
> If you have any ideas or solutions, then please present them
> 
> *In regards to those that are being toxic, report it... if others have done the same, then they get a holiday for a few days*
> 
> _If you dont want to be here, then simply dont come back_


  As I posted before in this thread, I have seen AULRO  has a current affairs thread which  has accessed granted to it by a moderator and you can post in that section about politics etc and have robust discussion inside it  but allows no ad homenium  attacks  etc and other stuff and is  I believe is somehow "blocked" from search engine results so as to not affect standing of the forum as such .............................

----------


## Proudkiwi

Jesus, the Police list thread got killed after a few pages and this monstrosity is now in double digits.

I don't envy the admins. The zoo has gotten out of control.

----------


## Max Headroom

> Maybe so. Thing is (my opinion/view) is they dont care. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep, till the reality of it bites them in lost overseas earnings because of loss of productivity.

Ideology bows to money.

----------


## cameronjackwhite

I've had to stop reading the law changes section, it was making me far too bitter. I'm now back to reading the hunting stories and buy sell section and couldnt be happier.

----------


## Sarvo

IMHO
Our Prime Minister has been handed an opportunity to fulfill her ambitions

My prediction is -  she will after a short role as NZ Prime minister, will go the way of the UN with the target (no pun intended) to get the Top Job of United Nations Secretary-General (the one Helen Clark wanted)

----------


## OPS-4

> IMHO
> Our Prime Minister has been handed an opportunity to fulfill her ambitions
> 
> My prediction is -  she will after a short role as NZ Prime minister, will go the way of the UN with the target (no pun intended) to get the Top Job of United Nations Secretary-General (the one Helen Clark wanted)


This would be great for us in the states as it gives us many more opportunities on a much larger scale to ignore her globalist bullshit.

----------


## ebf

And we are off again  :Psmiley:

----------


## Moa Hunter

> Yes the Politics and the constant dribble that goes with it has infected this place since that day.
> We had to create a new section to try and contain it to one place as it is/was a constant job removing it.
> There really isnt another option viable at this time.
> 
> If you have any ideas or solutions, then please present them
> 
> *In regards to those that are being toxic, report it... if others have done the same, then they get a holiday for a few days*
> 
> _If you dont want to be here, then simply dont come back_


There is a difference between criticising another persons political view and criticising the govt, opposition and even world political events. That is the decision tightrope you will have to walk spanners.

----------


## Max Headroom

> If you have any ideas or solutions, then please present them


I wonder if some of the discussions here and the venting could be done by some variation of a PM, where a group of people form a mini forum to chat/pisstake/discuss difficult matters. 

Whether it's doable, helpful, or just re-inventing the wheel to no good effect, I don't know.

----------


## DemocKot

> IMHO
> Our Prime Minister has been handed an opportunity to fulfill her ambitions
> 
> My prediction is -  she will after a short role as NZ Prime minister, will go the way of the UN with the target (no pun intended) to get the Top Job of United Nations Secretary-General (the one Helen Clark wanted)


 Based on what I know from working in  francophone parts of Africa for aid organisation(s) and ongoing information you might be pleased that most likely like Helen Clark she would be "disqualified " by the lack of the french language...........
Quote
(Fluency in English and French
The Secretary-General should be able to speak both English and French. The requirement to speak French is enforced by the veto power of France,[17] although it has abstained in some selections.

In 1971, Max Jakobson was not supported by France because of his inability to speak French.[18] The Finnish delegation accused the French of vetoing him in the first round of voting, but the French actually abstained.[19])

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/United...eral_selection

----------


## Mr Browning

> Based on what I know from working in  francophone parts of Africa for aid organisation(s) and ongoing information you might be pleased that most likely like Helen Clark she would be "disqualified " by the lack of the french language...........
> Quote
> (Fluency in English and French
> The Secretary-General should be able to speak both English and French. The requirement to speak French is enforced by the veto power of France,[17] although it has abstained in some selections.
> 
> In 1971, Max Jakobson was not supported by France because of his inability to speak French.[18] The Finnish delegation accused the French of vetoing him in the first round of voting, but the French actually abstained.[19])
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/United...eral_selection


Maybe she is getting free french lessons while meeting her french counterpart when they discuss shutting down people who stand up against her and ban facebook from NZ.

----------


## DemocKot

takes  a bit longer than that and macron speaks perfect english

----------


## Russian 22.

> I don't particularly want to get drawn in to a protracted debate but I am interested in where the assertions that "they" are coming for all firearms has arisen. There has been no mention that I'm aware of that indicates an intention to outlaw simple bolt action hunting rifles. There has been a reaction to a tragedy caused by some nutjob with a semi-auto and hi capacity magazines - The government has responded by (rightly or wrongly. Too fast, too broad, too ill-considered?) banning semi-autos and high capacity mags. They have also taken some steps to try and impact hate-speech and race/ethnicity/religion based violence - I have seen lots of comments about how we will be stripped of all of our rights and freedoms but am yet to hear a reasonable explanation of how or why...
> 
> My 2c (and yes I am probably a fuckwit, a blind and ignorant cunt or a pussy or whatever other emotionally fuelled name you want to call me)


Well one only needs to look to Australia for the likely future. They have banned and reclassified things on the way they look like or perceived rapid fire ability. And there's lots of expensive procedures and permits and things that make life difficult.

So while "they" may not take the bolt actions or single shots "they" can make life difficult.

Also keep in mind that our hunting cartridges are much more powerful than a 223 ever will be.

As for the how or why. They'll make laws and they seriously believe some of the things they spout. Ideology sometimes trumps facts.

----------

